# IS IBS COVERED UNDER THE ADA



## blm (Jan 10, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IBS IS COVERED UNDER THE AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES ACT? I AM ABOUT TO BE FIRED BECAUSE I AM NORMALLY A COUPLE OF MINUTES LATE QUITE OFTEN. I KEEP GETTING UP EARLIER BUT IT JUST DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY. SINCE IBS IS A CHRONIC CONDITION, I WAS JUST WONDERING ABOUT THE ADA PROTECTING PEOPLE LIKE ME.


----------



## halfawake45488 (Aug 29, 2007)

I honestly couldn't tell you if it is for certain, but this guy was suing UPS for basically firing him. I don't know what the outcome was though. Just wait for somebody that actually knows.http://www.nypost.com/seven/11122007/news/..._woe_108586.htm


----------



## blm (Jan 10, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. I AM ONE MORE TARDY OR BEING ABSENT ONE MORE TIME FROM BEING FIRED. I ACTUALLY EVEN WORK IN A HOSPITAL. YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOULD BE A LITTLE UNDERSTANDING. MY BEING LATE DOESN'T EVEN EFFECT ANYONE. I WORK ON MY OWN AT MY OWN PACE.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

That is not ada, that falls under fmla (family medical leave act). To qualify for fmla you have to have worked for an employer for an average of 25 hours a week and 1 year of service.Any medical condition requiring at least 2 doctors visits qualifies for fmla. You need to speak to your employer and your doctor to get proper paperwork filed. FMLA allows you to miss up to 12 weeks per year for medical leave, though that leave does not have to be paid. You may also be required by your employer to take any accrued paid time off (vacation, sick days etc.) before you can start using unpaid time.FMLA allows you to miss long lengths of time, like to give birth or care for a severely sick spouse, but also lets you miss in increments as small as one hour. Your doctor will need to specify on paper how and may you may miss time. Once you file that paperwork with your employer you are federally protected and they cannot fire you, harrass you or discriminate against you for that reason.Hopefully just getting yourself that protection will take a little pressure off you and you can get to feeling a little bit better. I don't have my fmla book with me right now, or I probably would have spit off a lot more info.


----------

